# The matts multiply out of nowhere



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I was brushing them a few times a week but with the discovery of Lexi's matts I have been doing her ears every day. We spent, probably half an hour on her ears yesterday morning. Today I just went to check and they have gotten even worse. So bad that cutting them out has left a section of her ears looking scalped. So I'm thinking that I'm also going to have to get the hair near her ears cut short too. Will that help with the matting in these spots? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

And this is her sad face after having to cut out her matts. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dont cut chunks out. Cut down through the matt a couple of times To split the matt up, then brush the matts out. 

Some cockapoos just matt like crazy. My gypsy who is a blond matts almost instantly. 

Clipping will make it easier till the hsir growd ouy


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Our groomer cuts Molly's ears really short in the underneath fur and that way they don't mat as much. Not sure what she does but it makes a difference. The detangling spray makes a big difference though I bought a brush on ebay not sure what it was called but I love it! I will try and find out


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What detangling spray do you use

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

